# UHD Fernseher zum PC zocken gesucht



## martin_PB (26. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem UHD Fernseher mit einem sehr geringem Input Lag um mit dem PC daran zu zocken (shooter) bis 2300€.
Ich dachte zb an einen Philips 55PUS7909 oder einen 55PUS8809. Es muss aber kein Philips sein.
Verbessert sich der Input Lag bei HDMI 2.0 wenn man fürs zocken die Auflösung von 2160p auf 1080p setzt.
Ist der Input Lag nur ein PC Problem oder besteht der auch bei den Konsolen? Ist das der Grund warum die Konsolen keine genau "Maussteuerung" haben?

Ich danke euch schon einmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (26. Oktober 2014)

martin_PB schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem UHD Fernseher mit einem sehr geringem Input Lag um mit dem PC daran zu zocken (shooter) bis 2300€.
> Ich dachte zb an einen Philips 55PUS7909 oder einen 55PUS8809. Es muss aber kein Philips sein.
> ...



Tut mir leid wenn ich dir zu nahe trete, aber wofür willst du einen UHD Fernseher kaufen, besonders wenn du zocken willst? Es gibt Monitore die in Sachen Input den Fernseher in den Arsch treten. Ausserdem kannst du bei Monitoren für den Preis eines gescheiten UHD Fernsehr (Sony, LG) in die neuen 34' setzen. 3440x1440 | Geizhals Deutschland Haben ein Superbild, sind für ihre Leistung 1A und können universell genutzt werden. Selbstverständlich kann man auch selbstverständlich auf 4K spielen, aber da brauchen wir schlichtweg GPUs die erst in 5-7Jahren 4K in 60fps+ flüssig abspielen können, ob das sinnvoll ist, jedem selber überlassen  

Edit: Input lag gibt es überall, das ist schlichtweg so und kann nie ganzseitig gelöst werden, der Input lag fängt schon bei der Tastatur an. Die Kontroller sind wegen der begrenzung der Achsen der Sticks nicht in der Lage so fein aufzulösen, wie die Maus mit ihrem Lichtreflexsensor, ausserdem haben die Kontroller der PS/Xbox noch das Problem der Blindwinkel an den Sticks ob eine Eingabe gemacht worden ist oder nicht. Die Thematik will ich jetzt nicht ausführlich besprechen. 

UHD ist, aus meiner Sicht noch nicht lohnenswert, aber wenn es unbedingt ein Fernseher sein muss, nimm die KD Reihe von Sony oder alternativ diese Produktvergleich Samsung UE55HU6900, LG Electronics 55UB850V, Sony KD-55X8505B | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## martin_PB (26. Oktober 2014)

Der TV ist ebenfalls für das Heimkino, daher auch die Größe. 
Einige Geräte erzeugt durch ihr extrem gutes Upscaling von niedrig auflösendem Material auf UHD-Auflösung ein sehr gutes Bild.
Da UHD-Filme im Jahr 2015 auf den Markt kommen wäre ein Kauf schon zukunftsorientiert. Er soll ja paar Jahre stehen.
Bei wie vielen Millisekunden darf der Input Lag denn liegen damit er nicht wahrzunehmen ist? Eine Liste von TVs mit HD habe ich gefunden aber leider keine mit UHD DisplayLag | Input Lag Database: Gaming HDTVs & Monitors

Danke schon einmal für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## JoM79 (26. Oktober 2014)

Wie lange willst du denn den Fernseher behalten?
Weil bis UHD Filme flächendeckend vorhanden sind, dauert es noch eine Weile.
Gerade die normalen Fernsehsender strahlen im Moment nicht mal mit 1080p, sondern mit 10801i aus.
Wir haben uns bewusst gegen einen UHD Fernseher entschieden, da er dir in den nächsten Jahren nicht so den Vorteil bringt.
Desweiteren würde ich bei Shootern eher auf einen 144Hz Monitor setzen.


----------



## martin_PB (26. Oktober 2014)

Am liebsten bis er defekt ist  .
Ich bin noch hin- und hergerissen da sich das ganze UHD so gut anhört abgesehen vom hohen Preis. Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual^^.
Der Sony KDL-55W950B und der KDL-55W950B mit 1080p klingen auch interessant, dessen Input Lag sollen 17ms betragen.
Könnte man zb eine höhere Herzzahl über den Rechner einstellen wenn der Fernseher über HDMI 2.0 verfügt oder bringt es keine Vorteile gegenüber HDMI 1.4 bei 1080p?


----------



## JoM79 (26. Oktober 2014)

Die höhere Hertzzahl kannst du vergessen, das wird nix.
Da kannst du mit Glück auf 70Hz.
Bei UHD wird gerne alles schön geredet, das war bei FHD am Anfang genauso.
UHD ist lange noch nicht Standard und wird es auch ne ganze Zeit nicht sein.
Und Hardware für die Zukunft irgendwann zu kaufen ist sinnlos.


----------

